# Help! Can we eat it? Left out all night :(



## Violet2 (Apr 26, 2007)

I slow cooked some kielbasa and sauerkraut in chicken broth yesterday. It finished at 7:30pm and I forgot to put it away.

Do you think we can still eat it? Should I feed it to the baby or not? It sat out for 12 hours.

Thanks

V


----------



## oiseau (Mar 30, 2008)

I'd definitely eat it. Just heat it up good and it should be fine. .


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

yeah, I'd eat it. Just heat it up good as the pp noted.


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

Yep, I'd eat it for sure.


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

On one hand, food safety official rules (I volunteer in a profesional kitchen) says that if it stays between 140 degrees and 40 degrees f for more than 4 hours (including cooling time, not just sticking it in the fridge with no time to cool), its "dangerous". Thats the official rules.

On the other hand, when I was volunteering in the clinic and building the building for the more permanant clinic in Maclavio Rojas, a squatter town near Tiajuana, the family we stayed with would leavefood out, covered. Like, if the beans were covered, they felt they were fine out for long periods of time. (of course, they had no electricity, so putting it in their fridge didn't really do anything, so it was the only choice they had.... My mother would toss it, for me, it would depend on my gut instinct about it, and go carefully. Maybe have two bites yourself, put the rest in the fridge and wait a few hours? If you can stay away from the toilet or puke bucket its fine? lol

It's amazing, how many things I'm learning can be left out, or in the fridge for loooon periods of time. The wonders of lacto fermentation. but who knew you could ferment pancake batter?lol


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I wouldn't eat it. But I'm a weirdo


----------



## Violet2 (Apr 26, 2007)

I think I'll have DH eat it. He never gets sick. I think it's b/c he washes food down with beer which sanitizes it.









V


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Violet2* 
I think I'll have DH eat it. He never gets sick. I think it's b/c he washes food down with beer which sanitizes it.









V









mine, too.


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

We would eat it, babe (a week older than yours) included. DH is from a culture where they don't always refridgerate foods, including those with meat. Be sure to heat it up to boiling for at least 10 minutes. (Foods get boiled once a day, even if they aren't eaten that day.)


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

I would never. Sorry.







It really sucks when that happens.


----------



## tiller (May 18, 2016)

I believe you must be done either way (thrown out or eaten it). But this calls for an interesting query as to does sauerkraut go bad or maybe how to tell if it has despite it being a pickled form of cabbage. Here are some tips on how to tell if it has gone bad and how to store it.


----------

